# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Enhancing a fence

## McSASO

Hi Peoples 
Just wanted to drop you all a quick line as I'm looking to trick up my current fence and am in need of ideas. I currently have a head high, pool style gates with a hedge main fence. The gates I'm looking to renovate are the 12-15mm round aluminium tubing and offer little to no privacy from the front traffic. Ideally I'd like to have a decking style slatted gate with electric opener but its not in the budget right now (also worried about the weight of this gate with the current aluminium posts and if they can handle the load [anyone with any experience on this one?]). So what i was thinking was tech screwing some perforated sheet to the main panels of the fence to increase the opacity of the fence and offer a little more privacy. Thought this might be a decent stop-gap solution, offer a little more privacy and not look totally hideous (or like a fortress  :Smilie:  ). Of course the sheeting might cost me a bomb so was wondering if anyone else out there had any decent ideas other possibilities. I should probably add that i am not adverse to a bit of metal fab and can weld pretty well (would like to avoid welding Al though as its a bugger and dont have the welder for that). 
Thanks very much in advance. 
PS Here is a pic to give you an idea.

----------


## Moondog55

Temporary fixes include shade cloth. reed screen, and more expensive perforated metal plate

----------

